# Pimp up your CAAD10's or other Cannondale's yet?



## Autopilot

It seems that as soon as someone buy's a road bike from their LBS there's an itch to start upgrading components and dressing up the bike once it's home. Cannondale's are no exception, especially the CAAD10's. An amazingly light frame matched up with some heavy entry level components holding back the true potential of this bike. Understandably a sales & marketing ploy for manufacturers to target budget conscious folks like myself who wants a serious machine at the best price. Nevertheless the thought feeds into the buyers mind that once you ride it you'll want to make it lighter, perform faster,...etc.

After reading through the hundreds of entries on this forum and reviews from elsewhere, The Shimano RS10 wheelsets + Lugano tires was the first to go on my CAAD10-5 and will be used as a winter training set. Replacement wheels was recently ordered to a set of Campy Zonda wheels mated with red coloured Conti Grand Prix 4000 tires and an Ultegra cassette. Finishing it off with red cork handlebar tape to match. Total spend: $571 Cdn ($550 USD), with free shipping and no tax. Most importantly a weight reduction by 1.21 lbs. to now under 16.5 lbs total bike weight... just to show you don't need to spend a grand.

Shimano RS10 rim/hub/skewers: 1849g
Schwalbe Lugano tires x2: 650g
Shimano 105 cassette: 245g
Inner tubes x2: 210g
*Total Weight*: 2,954g = *6.50 lbs*

Campagnolo Zonda rim/hub/skewers: 1575g
Conti GrandPrix 4000 tires x 2: 410g
Shimano Ultegra cassette: 210g
Inner tubes x2: 210g
*Total Weight*: 2,405g = *5.29 lbs

*Do share your pimped up, ummm I mean upgraded Cannondales. photo's welcomed.


----------



## tranzformer

All the more reason to buy framesets. Lets you build the bike exactly how you want it from the start.


----------



## nordy643

I also started with a CAAD10-5 (2011 model). You were very right to ditch the RS10s and Luganos first - that's what I went with as well. I put on Ksyrium SLS wheels and Conti GP4000S 700x25 tires (since replaced the rear that got a puncture with a Specialized Turbo Pro as I heard it was also a solid tire, however after riding it for 750 miles I am noticing a lot of wear). The way the bike feels is completely different. Haven't weighed it though so I don't know the exact weight. Also got a full fit on it and replaced the saddle with a Toupe Expert.

Being ridiculous, I am now looking at replacing the 105 groupset (3,000 miles on it so far) with DA-9000 and also changing out the seatpost/handlebars/stem to carbon!


----------



## tlg

Autopilot said:


> It seems that as soon as someone buy's a road bike from their LBS there's an itch to start upgrading components and dressing up the bike once it's home.
> 
> Cannondale's are no exception, especially the CAAD10's. An amazingly light frame matched up with some heavy entry level components holding back the true potential of this bike.


 You bought the wrong bike.
CAAD10 3 ULTEGRA - CAAD10 - Elite Road - Road - Bikes - 2013
CAAD10 BLACK INC. - CAAD10 - Elite Road - Road - Bikes - 2013

The CAAD10 isn't entry level. You bought the entrly level model.





> Shimano RS10 rim/hub/skewers: 1849g
> Schwalbe Lugano tires x2: 650g
> Shimano 105 cassette: 245g
> Inner tubes x2: 210g
> *Total Weight*: 2,954g = *6.50 lbs*
> 
> Campagnolo Zonda rim/hub/skewers: 1575g
> Conti GrandPrix 4000 tires x 2: 410g
> Shimano Ultegra cassette: 210g
> Inner tubes x2: 210g
> *Total Weight*: 2,405g = *5.29 lbs*


*What did that "upgrade" cost you? $700-$1000?
More than if you would've just bought the Ultegra version of the CAAD10.*


----------



## tednugent

tlg said:


> You bought the wrong bike.
> CAAD10 3 ULTEGRA - CAAD10 - Elite Road - Road - Bikes - 2013
> CAAD10 BLACK INC. - CAAD10 - Elite Road - Road - Bikes - 2013
> 
> The CAAD10 isn't entry level. You bought the entrly level model.
> 
> 
> 
> What did that "upgrade" cost you? $700-$1000?
> More than if you would've just bought the Ultegra version of the CAAD10.


Autopilot didn't say he got an entry level bike

He did say some of this components (are perceived to be) are heavy entry level.


----------



## tlg

tednugent said:


> Autopilot didn't say he got an entry level bike
> 
> He did say some of this components (are perceived to be) are heavy entry level.


Semantics which doesn't change the point that he bought the wrong bike.

FYI: I didn't say he bought an entry level bike either.


----------



## Autopilot

TLG, 

Maybe the CAAD10 3 or 4 has a rather close price range in your neighbourhood, but here in Toronto the 10-3 Ultegra model is $2,450 compared to what I paid at $1,600 and spent $571 in upgrades as my thread mentioned to bring it to $2,171. Even with the $300 difference, you still get the Aksium wheels which are not what I want and would eventually replace anyways for the same Campy wheels, Therefore it would cost me over $3G, which would bring it to the 10-2 model price... way out of the budget range.


----------



## irish

Even with the CAAD 10 3 Ultegra (as well as the SuperSix 3), Cannondale uses the Mavic Aksium wheelset, which weighs 1964g plus skewers. I'd consider that definitely in the wheelset entry level category. Just Cannondale's way to hit a certain price point.


----------



## macca33

My 2011 CAAD10-3, which I bought in March just past, came with Mavic Ksyrium Equipes as it had been a slightly used demo from the LBS. That wheelset was nowhere near strong enough for my bulk, so I ended up finding a pair of Fulcrum R1s on Ebay and they've done the job for about 3500Km now, shod with Conti GP4000S.

Only other addition was Ultegra brake calipers to replace the 105s that were on it (probably an earlier LBS upgrade over the Tektros) and I had an FSA SL-K carbon seatpost from an old bike sitting in the shed, so put that on too.

That's enough bling for me, as the bike is very flash and goes well.




cheers


----------



## tednugent

On my CAADX-tiagra:
- shimano CX-75 brakes
- new Jagwire Racer cables (white) and enclosed using Ripcord Liner and spare parts from my Ripcord kit (my MTB)
- specialized ergo bar (same one as my Secteur)
-spec Roubaix tape
- spec BG riva saddle (from my Secteur when I upgraded the saddle)
- Stan's alpha 400 with shimano 105 hubs
- 11-32t cassette with Shimano SLX rear derailleur
- red chainring bolts

Ps... I need a better pic


----------



## Autopilot

Nice :thumbsup: Even more awesome if you have green bar tape and saddle to match the rest of the green.


----------



## e_guevara

My CAAD10 'Team Edition'










Bought it stock (CAAD10-5 Team) back in Mar 2012 equipped with Shimano 105 and RS-10 wheelset. Cannondale _was not selling CAAD10 framesets yet_ back then.

Upgraded the heck out of it to become an authentic "Team Replica".

Current set-up:
- Full SRAM Red 'Team Green' Edition
- Ritchey WCS C260 stem
- Ritchey WCS Classic bars
- Ritchey Superlogic seatpost
- Specialized Romin Pro saddle
- Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLR WTS wheel-tire system

Then pimped-out the frame and fork with decals.


----------



## e_guevara

If you're asking how much I've spent on the upgrades, it's enough to buy a SuperSix EVO 

I have a slight aversion to carbon frames due to crash/durability issues, and therefore the choice of aluminum.

I've also kept the 105 components and put it on my old training bike (Giant TCR).


----------



## tranzformer

e_guevara said:


> Cannondale _was not selling CAAD10 framesets yet_ back then.



Sure they were. You just had to go to a shop that carried Cannondale and was willing to order one for you. My shop was doing that back in 2010 when the 10 was first released.


----------



## e_guevara

tranzformer said:


> Sure they were. You just had to go to a shop that carried Cannondale and was willing to order one for you. My shop was doing that back in 2010 when the 10 was first released.


Nope, at least not where I'm at (I live outside of the US)

First thing I did before buying was to go the official Cannondale importer/distributor here and asked for just the frameset. They said they would be offering the "frameset only" option by Aug 2012. I guess it's a "regional release" thing for distributors.


----------



## veloci1

@e_guevara,
what is the weight of that awesome ride? i have an Evo and i am buying a CAAD10 to race on. you did a great job on that CAAD10.

let me know.


----------



## e_guevara

Thanks veloci1.

As it stands, the bike weighs 7.3 kg (16 lbs).


----------



## Autopilot

*Wickedly pimped ride*

That is one seriously pimped ride e_guevara. Well done! You certainly put all your love and attention into this dream machine. Beyond the bare frame, there's nothing left of the stock model. The decal work must have been a lot of work to get it to look like a Super6. Almost too good to ride it and just put it out for display like art.


----------



## e_guevara

Thanks Autopilot.



Autopilot said:


> The decal work must have been a lot of work to get it to look like a Super6.


The inspiration was the SuperSix EVO Team, before Cannondale came out with the new "6" paint job for the SuperSix.

I think I did a pretty good job on it. Out on the road, a lot of people do a double-take, thinking it's a SuperSix Evo 



> Almost too good to ride it and just put it out for display like art.


I can't help but admire it on the bike stand at home when I'm not riding it.


----------



## Dexter.

History of my Caad10:

Good friend had a nice bianchi with campy super record components. Crashed and snapped the frame. Bought an EVO, put campy components onto the EVO frame and bought a CAAD10 frame to put the EVOs Dura Ace 7900 on. He used the caad10 DA as a training bike but only put a couple hundred miles on it and I bought it for substantially less than it would be to build it up like that. Once I get enough posts ill throw up some pictures. Love the bike!


----------



## Autopilot

Some pics of my upgrades with Campy Zonda wheelset, Conti GS 4000 red tires and handlebar tape.


----------



## e_guevara

Nice bike! :thumbsup:

Any future upgrade plans?


----------



## ziscwg

e_guevara said:


> *Nope, at least not where I'm at (I live outside of the US)*
> 
> First thing I did before buying was to go the official Cannondale importer/distributor here and asked for just the frameset. They said they would be offering the "frameset only" option by Aug 2012. I guess it's a "regional release" thing for distributors.


That's possible as I remember the CAAD10 colors were hard to find. They could have limited to frame set sales at first.

I got my CAAD10 from a warranty replacement. From what I read at the time, I was happy I got to at least choose between 2 colors.


----------



## nordy643

e_guevara said:


> My CAAD10 'Team Edition'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought it stock (CAAD10-5 Team) back in Mar 2012 equipped with Shimano 105 and RS-10 wheelset. Cannondale _was not selling CAAD10 framesets yet_ back then.
> 
> Upgraded the heck out of it to become an authentic "Team Replica".
> 
> Current set-up:
> - Full SRAM Red 'Team Green' Edition
> - Ritchey WCS C260 stem
> - Ritchey WCS Classic bars
> - Ritchey Superlogic seatpost
> - Specialized Romin Pro saddle
> - Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLR WTS wheel-tire system
> 
> Then pimped-out the frame and fork with decals.


I see this and I drool. 

This is my 2011 CAAD10-5. So far I've changed the saddle to a Toupe Expert, gone to Bikesmart PCH tape, white cable housing, and changed out the RS10 wheels for Maciv Ksyrium SLS.

I am looking at changing out the groupset now and leaning towards Dura Ace, but am considering SRAM Red as well. The thing I was curious about is if it is worth putting that level groupset on an alloy frame? The point you made about crash/durability are valid, but how noticeable of a difference is there, performance-wise, between a SS Evo with DA and CAAD10 with DA?

Also, why did you choose Ritchey components for stem/handlebars/seatpost? Did you look at others as well?


----------



## e_guevara

nordy643 said:


> I see this and I drool.


Thanks for the compliment! 



> I am looking at changing out the groupset now and leaning towards Dura Ace, but am considering SRAM Red as well. The thing I was curious about is if it is worth putting that level groupset on an alloy frame?


There was a time when the pro peloton was riding on cutting-edge "alloy" frames decked with Shimano Dura Ace or Campagnolo Record.

The differences between tiers of the component hierarchy is primarily weight, _some_ performance enhancements (bearings vs. bushings), aesthetics, and of course, price.

From where I am, a lot of people prioritize the "groupset" over the frame and wheels. I see a lot of low- to mid-end aluminum frames, a lot of them generic Taiwan-made (not that there's anything wrong with that), with Ultegra and/or Dura Ace components. So I guess what I'm trying to say is that if you have the money, go with what makes you happy.

I'm guessing from the theme of your post that you think that the use of aluminum alloy as a frame material has been supplanted by carbon fiber in terms of performance. But know that aluminum manufacturing has advanced a lot in recent years. The CAAD10 is a race-level bike and has had consistently great reviews, even beating most mid-end carbon frames (even some high-end ones) from other manufacturers in terms of performance. As I've said in another thread, some racers have traded-in their carbon frames for a CAAD10 and were surprised by how an aluminum frame performs.

FYI, Cannondale has released the CAAD10 Black Inc. Edition with Ultegra Di2.

If you don't race, then I guess you'd be happy with 105 on an alloy bike. For me, as a competitive cyclist, the SRAM Red on my CAAD10 is worth it.

P.S. I have a '00 Giant TCR alloy bike with 105 that I use as my training/back-up bike. I can still beat most of my riding buddies on high-end carbon frames with DA or SR on sprints and climbs.



> The point you made about crash/durability are valid, but how noticeable of a difference is there, performance-wise, between a SS Evo with DA and CAAD10 with DA?


I haven't ridden the SS Evo so I can't make a fair comparison in that regard. But I can share some insights:
- A carbon fiber frame's compliance can be tuned by the fiber layup schedule, and therefore the "feel" - CF feeling "dead" vs. aluminum "lively".
- Compliance has a big effect on ride comfort, along with the choice of seatpost, wheels, and tires.
- The CAAD10 is a very stiff frame, as stiff as most would require from a race-level frame. Very responsive when putting out lots of power in sprints and climbs. I doubt most people would be able to tell the difference in stiffness between the CAAD10 and the SS Evo.
- Obviously the SS Evo weighs less than the CAAD10, and the weight difference (about 350g) would translate to the SS Evo being (feeling) more responsive than the CAAD10



> Also, why did you choose Ritchey components for stem/handlebars/seatpost? Did you look at others as well?


I've been using a Ritchey cockpit (seatpost, handlebar, stem) since I started cycling competitively. I've been satisfied with the performance (weight, stiffness) so far and don't see a reason to change.

I have considered others - 3T, FSA, but found the Ritchey's overall weight to be lower as a set.

Personally, I don't like to mix-n-match parts, mainly for aesthetic reasons.

- ecguevara


----------



## e_guevara

nordy643 said:


> This is my 2011 CAAD10-5. So far I've changed the saddle to a Toupe Expert, gone to Bikesmart PCH tape, white cable housing, and changed out the RS10 wheels for Maciv Ksyrium SLS.
> 
> View attachment 285832


A better photo (closer, drive side, white garage door) would be in order.


----------



## nordy643

e_guevara said:


> From where I am, a lot of people prioritize the "groupset" over the frame and wheels. I see a lot of low- to mid-end aluminum frames, a lot of them generic Taiwan-made (not that there's anything wrong with that), with Ultegra and/or Dura Ace components. So I guess what I'm trying to say is that if you have the money, go with what makes you happy.


That's interesting that that's where the priority lies - I would've imagined that wheels would have a similar emphasis to the groupset. The reasoning behind going to DA/Red over the current 105 would be performance as well as (from what I have heard) durability. 



e_guevara said:


> I'm guessing from the theme of your post that you think that the use of aluminum alloy as a frame material has been supplanted by carbon fiber in terms of performance. But know that aluminum manufacturing has advanced a lot in recent years. The CAAD10 is a race-level bike and has had consistently great reviews, even beating most mid-end carbon frames (even some high-end ones) from other manufacturers in terms of performance. As I've said in another thread, some racers have traded-in their carbon frames for a CAAD10 and were surprised by how an aluminum frame performs.
> 
> If you don't race, then I guess you'd be happy with 105 on an alloy bike. For me, as a competitive cyclist, the SRAM Red on my CAAD10 is worth it.


It may have come off that I believe alloy has been overtaken by carbon, but that is what my friends say. I am actually very hesitant to make the change to carbon from the CAAD10 (I love the ride quality on it so much). I have also heard that the CAAD10 can keep up with basically any carbon bike as well.

I've put about 3,500 miles on my CAAD and the 105 group has been great. It was my first road bike 2 years ago so I wasn't really sure how much I was going to ride at that point and definitely didn't have any aspirations about racing. However, after riding and subsequently loving it I have been doing some unofficial crits lately and am looking to get more into the competitive side of things. That and the frequency that I have been riding this year have been one of the bigger driving forces of looking at the upgrade from 105 (and also getting more performance out of it on general rides). In the case of considering it, I would do a ride on a DA/SR groupset before making the purchase to see what kind of performance differences I notice (and if I didn't then I couldn't justify the upgrades).



e_guevara said:


> P.S. I have a '00 Giant TCR alloy bike with 105 that I use as my training/back-up bike. I can still beat most of my riding buddies on high-end carbon frames with DA or SR on sprints and climbs.


I'm not in the A group in crits (yet), but in the B group I am contesting the final sprints and most everyone there is riding a high-end carbon bike with SR/DA/Ultegra. I would also take my CAAD on most other rides as well and would consider getting a different alloy bike with 105 groupset for commuting or possibly bad weather riding.





e_guevara said:


> I haven't ridden the SS Evo so I can't make a fair comparison in that regard. But I can share some insights:
> - A carbon fiber frame's compliance can be tuned by the fiber layup schedule, and therefore the "feel" - CF feeling "dead" vs. aluminum "lively".


Interesting - I heard that it was CF felt more lively and alloy felt dead!





e_guevara said:


> I've been using a Ritchey cockpit (seatpost, handlebar, stem) since I started cycling competitively. I've been satisfied with the performance (weight, stiffness) so far and don't see a reason to change.
> 
> I have considered others - 3T, FSA, but found the Ritchey's overall weight to be lower as a set.
> 
> Personally, I don't like to mix-n-match parts, mainly for aesthetic reasons.
> 
> - ecguevara


Valid point on mix-n-match - I am of the same sentiment.

Last thing: are your cranks Cannondale Hollowgram and are the front chainrings SR as well?

I'll also work on getting a better pic and will post on here later.


----------



## nordy643

e_guevara said:


> A better photo (closer, drive side, white garage door) would be in order.


----------



## e_guevara

nordy643 said:


> The reasoning behind going to DA/Red over the current 105 would be performance as well as (from what I have heard) durability.
> 
> 
> ...to see what kind of performance differences I notice (and if I didn't then I couldn't justify the upgrades).


Read my last post. There are performance enhancements as you go up the ladder - easier shifting (shorter lever throw, lighter shift action); crispier shifting (profiled/ramped chainrings and cogs, matching chain); weight savings (more carbon fiber and titanium bits); better braking (more leverage on lever-caliper, stiffer calipers). Although the last one factors in the pads, wheel's braking surface, and tires.

Durability is _measured in the number of shifts_ that wear out the shifter's mechanisms and not in miles or years. If you live in a relatively flat area and don't race, seldom will you need to shift. Racing and climbing require you shift cogs in order to maintain a certain cadence or effort.

I've used (raced on) Sora, Tiagra, 105 - I have yet to break any of them (they're still working fine on my other bikes).

On a properly-tuned bike given any component group, shifting performance and durability are not big issues. It just depends on how you define "performance" and how critical you are of it.

I've been a Shimano user from the start. 105 would have already been good for me on the stock CAAD10. I upgraded to SRAM Red for the feel of the "new kid on the block", plus I got a good deal on the 'Team Green' Edition to complete my current look 



> ... alloy has been overtaken by carbon ...
> 
> ... I heard that it was CF felt more lively and alloy felt dead!
> 
> ... that is what my friends say.


A lot of your friends are misinformed. 



> Last thing: are your cranks Cannondale Hollowgram and are the front chainrings SR as well?


The crankset is SRAM Red 2011 - part of the 'Team Green' Edition set, specially made for Cannondale (Liquigas Team bike).

*Note: "SR" stands for "Super Record" (Campagnolo). SRAM Red is simply referred to as "Red".


----------



## randyharris

So I just joined the club, new 2013 CAAD 10 Black Inc arrived Friday. I have a set of Neuvation RK 400 wheels on order to replace the Shimano Ultegra 6700's, other than that I have no planned upgrades at this time though.


----------



## tednugent

Red Chainring bolts


wheels...

with a few chrome spokes/nipples to help me quickly locate the valve. I'd do red spokes... but they are quite expensive


----------



## nordy643

e_guevara said:


> Read my last post. There are performance enhancements as you go up the ladder - easier shifting (shorter lever throw, lighter shift action); crispier shifting (profiled/ramped chainrings and cogs, matching chain); weight savings (more carbon fiber and titanium bits); better braking (more leverage on lever-caliper, stiffer calipers). Although the last one factors in the pads, wheel's braking surface, and tires.
> 
> Durability is _measured in the number of shifts_ that wear out the shifter's mechanisms and not in miles or years. If you live in a relatively flat area and don't race, seldom will you need to shift. Racing and climbing require you shift cogs in order to maintain a certain cadence or effort.


Understood that it's the number of shifts and not the mileage. I live in an area that's far from flat (SF Bay Area), and have begun to race as well so I do a fair bit of shifting on all of my rides  but I also try and keep the components clean and the chain lubed which seems to be helping with the durability as I still feel the bike shifts as crisply as it ever has (I also got new cables and chain at 3,000 miles as the both were stretched and needed to be replaced).




e_guevara said:


> I've used (raced on) Sora, Tiagra, 105 - I have yet to break any of them (they're still working fine on my other bikes).
> 
> On a properly-tuned bike given any component group, shifting performance and durability are not big issues. It just depends on how you define "performance" and how critical you are of it.
> 
> I've been a Shimano user from the start. 105 would have already been good for me on the stock CAAD10. I upgraded to SRAM Red for the feel of the "new kid on the block", plus I got a good deal on the 'Team Green' Edition to complete my current look


Definitely not knocking on the 105 groupset - I love riding on it. Ultimately it does come down to the engine and not the components, but psychologically it would be pretty cool having DA or Red vs. 105 and I enjoy customizing my bike :thumbsup:



e_guevara said:


> A lot of your friends are misinformed.


Apparently! Just to feel the ride difference, I would definitely love to check out what a SuperSix rides like considering the geometries are the same so the only differences would be the Alloy vs. Carbon along with components. On all the rides I've done, I've never had any issues with a non-responsiveness feeling from my bike; now, my legs on the other hand....I can't say the same....



e_guevara said:


> The crankset is SRAM Red 2011 - part of the 'Team Green' Edition set, specially made for Cannondale (Liquigas Team bike).
> 
> *Note: "SR" stands for "Super Record" (Campagnolo). SRAM Red is simply referred to as "Red".


Whoops - feelin like a moron after that.


----------



## bjb85runner

2012 52cm Boyd 50


----------

